#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-01
<satellitUSR-1010> ubuntu 10.10 installed to 250 GB external USB HD. with sudo-apt-get install ubuntu-sugar-remix
<satellitUSR-1010> seems to work fine.....congratulations
<satellit_afk> firefox 6 still fails to quit correctly ( It is not properly sugarized) get pulsing icon for about a minute then message "Firefox failed to start" (Stop) which works
<dfarning> satellit_, yes thangam_arun is going to be doing the builds.
<satellit_> dfarning: did you see my report on Ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 installs with USR?
<satellit_> sent it by e-mail
<thangam_arun> dfarning: Any solution for ssh login ??
<thangam_arun> dfarning: I have to go out for course 7-10 Indian Time
<thangam_arun> dfarning: see you later in the night
<anubhav> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> anubhav: hi
<anubhav> alsroot: i am working on followinf feature request http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Write_to_journal_anytime
<anubhav> alsroot: the flowchart  which is being followed  1. activity.py(sugar.activity)  --  wm (sugar)  -- shell.py ( jarabe.model ) (Activity class whose objects are cretaed when we clich in the forum) --frame .py -- palettes.py(jarabe.view)  we are getting the activity id and bundle id which is transfered from wm as an property of window but we need a datastore object from activity ( activity.py is saving that object in .sugar d
<anubhav> alsroot: I tried making a static list in activity.py to save all the running instance by appending self but i was not able to succeed could you give me any pointers regarding this
<alsroot> anubhav: in my mind it is wrong way, you need to add to ActivityService (see sugar-toolkit) new dbus method Save and call it from the Shell
<alsroot> anubhav: should should not track what objects_id is being used for what actiivty, instead, it just asks activity to save its status
<alsroot> s/should should/shell should/
<alsroot> anubhav: btw do you work in close cooperation w/ walterbender (on #sugar) who is an dev/coordinator of http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Write_to_journal_anytime
<anubhav> alsroot: but for calling save from shell.py , shell.py must have the current metadata  for the object or the jobject but shell .py doesn't have that
<alsroot> anubhav: should should not have it, it just calls Save() w/o any arguments, only actiivty itself knows what is current object(metadata)
<alsroot> *shell
<anubhav> alsroot: but from where do we get the activity , shell.py does not have an instance of activity ( it only has the window of activity and not an object of sugar.activity.Activity) and for calling ActivityServices we need an insytance of sugar.activity.Activity
<alsroot> anubhav: ActivityService is a class to wrap dbus service, so shell calls it via dbus. see how shell is doing that (by grepping how it calls ActivityService's dbus methods) and do the same for Save()
<alsroot> anubhav: what about walterbender? did you contact w/ him, he may already coded this
<anubhav> alsroot: no, i did not contact him ,
<alsroot> anubhav: so do it :), of couse having several implementation is good, but..
<anubhav> alsroot: sure , i will soon get in touch with him
<anubhav> alsroot: thanks
<alsroot> np
<USR-10-04LTS> dfarning: I just edited Ubuntu wiki.ubuntu.com  for install to 10.04LTS
<anubhav> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> anubhav: do not ask to ask, just ask :)
<anubhav> alsroot: tried following script but didn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/523945/ could you provide pointers on that
<alsroot> anubhav: what is your plan?
<anubhav> alsroot: when we click on the panell button on write to jounral this shell.py fuction is callled to give the namingalert.py the metadata
<anubhav> alsroot: as when the signal of the click sends an object of shell.activity with it
<alsroot> anubhav: but if got Feature page right, it is exactly about avoiding name alert?
<alsroot> anubhav: hint, walterbender is online on #sugar
<anubhav> alsroot : thanks, will talk to him right away
<alsroot> anubhav: btw do you mean to popup an alert from shell?
<anubhav> alsroot: i meant calling namingalert.py on palattes.py with the metadata got from shell.py -- activityservice.py
<anubhav> alsroot : s/on /in
<alsroot> anubhav: as I said, you don't need to pass metadata from activity to shell, just call Save() from shell to let activity do what it prefers to save an jobject
<anubhav> alsroot: my first concirn is getting to activityservice.py as any logging.debug is also not called
<anubhav> alsroot: in Getmetadata function
<alsroot> anubhav: if sugar doesn't log any error, your code never starts or it was called
<anubhav> alsroot:  and also if i use save() function then original script of namingalert.py cannot be used
<alsroot> anubhav: why? you have an activity instance, so it should be possible to popup an alert
<anubhav> alsroot: it needs the metadata of the activity the instance that we have in palettes.py is of shell.Activity hence no metadata in it
<anubhav> alsroot: it is quoting an error as  UnknownMethodException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Unknown method: Getmetadata is not a valid method of interface org.laptop.Activity
<alsroot> anubhav: I was talking about activity object on activity side, sugar.activity.Activity has metadata property
<alsroot> anubhav: the key phrase "Getmetadata is not a valid method", it should be GetmetaData (more exactly Save)
<alsroot> anubhav: hmm, forget about "Getmetadata is not..."
<alsroot> anubhav: isn't it "GetMetadata"
<anubhav> alsroot: yes.. bad name calling now the logging .debug is working over there thanks
<satellit_> defarning: what is a good installer to use with Ubuntu10.04LTS I have Maple-syrup v02-v03 and I only have the 4GB limit from Startup Disk Creator available Is there a "liveinst"(Anaconda in Fedora) type program I can install?
<M-syrup-8GBUSB> running Maple-syrup v02-v03 on 8 GB USB
<M-syrup-8GBUSB> after a large number of updates
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-02
<grantbow> manusheel: I read scrollback more often than online but I'll be and and off today for a few hours.
<manusheel> grantbow: Ok, sure. Thanks for informing me.
<grantbow> err, on and off today for a few hours
<grantbow> good luck with the fixes.
<satellit_> grantbow: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#Sugar_on_Ubuntu_10.04_.28lucid.29  I did it today and it works
<grantbow> cool!  I'm reading your email now too.
<satellit_> ok
<grantbow> so you didn't use the suggested activity pacakges during your install?
<grantbow> and you didn't use the recommended ones, just used your own usb stick, right?
<grantbow> I'm being presented with this choice right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524187/
<grantbow> sounds like loading unpackaged activities using surf is recommended but doing this on multiple machines is going to take a lot of time.
<grantbow> the transition from .xo to .deb isn't automated yet I guess.
<grantbow> I mean the work to provide .debs that are easy to install from .xo isn't automated
<grantbow> and I guess there's no command line .xo installer
<grantbow> Hmm, SF giants are 0-0 with the Texas rangers in the bottom of the 5th - very important near San Francisco tonight. :-)
<satellitOne-29c4> this is  One2One2Go (maple-sugar) on an Apple MacBook Air running Virtualbox 3.2 in OSX
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2016-11-06
<EbRWnkgdmXkSKyWF> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
